# halloween party invites



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Victoria,

Do you have a theme?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I made my own "finger invites" at my party last year. I bought severed fingers, small wedding boxes and black ribbon. Then I had typed the invite and stuck inside the box. I used green/brown moss to rest the fingers on in the box. It was time consuming and a little bit of a pain. If I couldn't hand deliver the invites, then I just made a larger version of the poem and sent that out. I'm looking for a new idea for an invite for this year as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

This year I am doing a CD invite. I burned a CD of Halloween songs & used the print yourself CD labels with a cool skull design. The CD's are in the thin jewel cases. If you use little seals on the sides, you can mail them without putting them inside something. The invitation is the paper insert in the front of the CD.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

This year I'm doing spell book invitations. Next year I'm thinking of doing a Voodoo Hoodoo theme and I'm going to use voodoo dolls as the invitation. In the past I've also done coffins, and tombstones for invites.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

we don't have a theme- it's just a big party- the Halloween party paper is sooo boring-
the finger ones r grreat but xpensive for mailing and alot of people


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

I am intrigued, how did you do the coffins HallowSkeen? did you actually have little coffins?


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

PlainfieldDan said:


> I am intrigued, how did you do the coffins HallowSkeen? did you actually have little coffins?


Yes, I made little coffins out of poster board. I rolled the invitation up like a scroll and tied it with a ribbon. I put a skeleton and some spanish moss inside the coffin along with the invite. These were all hand delivered. I got the pattern from ravensblight.com. I used the toe pincher style. If I can find a picture I'll post it.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow how many of those did u make ? sounds very creepy!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I just made this for my party....it's a video invite that I can email to my guests....what's cool, is that I can send this early (sort of a "save the date") then I can mail paper invites later....

YouTube - voodoopartymovieforum


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

victoria1313 said:


> wow how many of those did u make ? sounds very creepy!


I think I made 25 of them. That was a few years ago. I am making 35 spell books this year. I hand deliver the majority of my invitations so it really helps on cost. The few that I do have to mail usually get a modified version. With the coffin invite - instead of a 3-D coffin I made a flat folded invite on black cardstock in the shape of a coffin with the details inside. 

I found a couple of pictures of my tombstone invites:


















I did the same thing with the tombstone invites that I had to mail. I just cut out a tombstone shape from cardstock, but everything else was the same. A lot more cost effective!


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

those r awesome- I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## giftcard (Jun 17, 2009)

I love the video!!!! That's awesome!

Who is singing that version?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Moocheex55 - OK how do you do that? Or rather, is there an easy way that I can do that?? That really is very cool and I'd like to do something different. I've toyed with a DVD idea before, but I also like the idea of being able to email them...it's a very "green" idea!! I'd love to hear your how-to, etc.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

pandora said:


> Moocheex55 - OK how do you do that? Or rather, is there an easy way that I can do that?? That really is very cool and I'd like to do something different. I've toyed with a DVD idea before, but I also like the idea of being able to email them...it's a very "green" idea!! I'd love to hear your how-to, etc.


well, it was actually really easy...my computer has Windows Movie Maker on it, so I just walked the neighborhood shooting some fences and doorways and such that looked kinda N'awlensish...then I added the clips to and titles and music in the program...it was really very easy...the whole thing took maybe 3 hours, once I got the way the program worked.

the song is "I've got a Spell on You" by Screaming Joe Hawkins....he is amazing!

thanks for the love!


----------



## giftcard (Jun 17, 2009)

moocheex55 said:


> well, it was actually really easy...my computer has Windows Movie Maker on it, so I just walked the neighborhood shooting some fences and doorways and such that looked kinda N'awlensish...then I added the clips to and titles and music in the program...it was really very easy...the whole thing took maybe 3 hours, once I got the way the program worked.
> 
> the song is "I've got a Spell on You" by Screaming Joe Hawkins....he is amazing!
> 
> thanks for the love!


I wondered if you'd used Windows Movie Maker -- I *just *discovered it and have been having so much fun making movies.

Screaming Joe Hawkins? I'm making a note of that. I have the Nina Simone version but I really liked his as well.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

moocheex55 said:


> I just made this for my party....it's a video invite that I can email to my guests....what's cool, is that I can send this early (sort of a "save the date") then I can mail paper invites later....
> 
> YouTube - voodoopartymovieforum


I loved it! The blues singing is perfect for the bayou theme.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

moocheex55 said:


> I just made this for my party....it's a video invite that I can email to my guests....what's cool, is that I can send this early (sort of a "save the date") then I can mail paper invites later....
> 
> YouTube - voodoopartymovieforum


I called *555-555-5555* to RSVP, but I got the old _this number is no longer in service_ message. What gives?


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I called *555-555-5555* to RSVP, but I got the old _this number is no longer in service_ message. What gives?


HAHAHA! yeah, I have to call the phone company and get that fixed!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope you don't mind mooch, but i used your video idea. I had been looking and trying to think of something different to use this year, because i normally make card invites from scratch and then mail them all, which is time consuming. Your idea was perfect!

Halloween Invite Video


----------



## giftcard (Jun 17, 2009)

Great job AmFatallyYours! Making videos is super fun!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

that's awesome! great job...of course I don't mind...that's what this forum is all about!

too bad our parties are on the same night...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I know some people are doing the coffin invitations but instead I am doing mine coffin shaped. It is 3 dimensional with the scroll attached.









and love looking at all the different invitations so many ideas for next year


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Erin, those invites are awesome? Do you mind sharing how you do them? Do use some type of template? Would love to know..


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

One year we did a toe-pincher shaped invite with a glow in the dark skeleton favor hot glued inside. The next year it was a Young Frankenstein theme and our invite was designed/phrased like an appointment at a doctor's office. 
Last year we had a Sweeney todd theme, so we went with the Martha Stewart severed finger invites. We bought them after the holiday, but there wasn't enough, so we supplemented them with rubber fingers frmo the Spirit store (bought with a coupon, of course) and some black favor boxes from a local party supply store. They actually turned out better (read - more gruesome) than the M. Stewart ones...


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I decided to redo my video invite in favor of something more creepy.

YouTube - Halloween 09' Invitation to the Meier Morgue


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

amfatallyours I loved it and it was really creepy nice job I even jumped a couple of times. Even better tho my husband is sitting at his computer and kept asking what I was listening to because it sounded creepy and he wanted me to turn it off  Excellent job.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow these video ones r sooooooooooo kewl! Must learn a new trick!~


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the video invites. Especially because most of the people we invite are through email, not sending physical invitations. We also had a low turnout last year, I think a video would generate more interest.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I got the video idea from Mooch and didn't even know I already had the software on my computer. I am using mine for a save the date and then will probably hand deliver the invitations as it gets closer. I think with everyone used to gettting evites now, it will help generate interest and get everyone excited and thinking of their costume. I hope you enjoy.

YouTube - halloween 2009 0001


----------

